# Brown paints and codes



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

I have a 1977 Monte that I am just about ready to have sprayed. I have been looking for the last few weeks at all kinds of pics on here trying to find the right color. I saw a couple Impalas with some good brown but I have no idea what kind of paint it was or the code. I'm hoping for a lot of pics with codes so that I can see what it looks like on a car cause those paint chips don't cut it. I was thinking of doing a copper brown with a beige top...The other day I saw a black car, so now I have starting thinking about a dark brown that almost looks black. I know that I want brown just don't know what shade....

PLEASE HELP


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

My Brown


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

Thats sik. I love it! Is that some horns I see? Thanks for the pic. Is that a Candy or you got some sort pearl on it?


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

its not Horns its a flying godess its an old color I picked out the book 1970's Ford Color, with Yellow Affect, but the bitch shine has alot of metallic in the paint, i suggest you get a paint book and browse till you find something that you like


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Theres a few new factory colors out there that mimic brown candies/pearls. Try the new Kia Soul and Acura sedans


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a gallon (4qts) HOK Cocoa Pearl PBC50


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

what are you looking to get for the gallon?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

lomation said:


> what are you looking to get for the gallon?


Asking $220


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

JUst painted a new buick regal today @ work,wa885t,really deep brown with a crazy gold pearl flop to it,think I'm gonna shoot my 78 coupe with it.uffin:


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

I like that House of Kolor, but I have to get the paint guy to see if this will work. Can you include the shipping to 97402 for $200? I talk to guy tonight and let you know...


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> JUst painted a new buick regal today @ work,wa885t,really deep brown with a crazy gold pearl flop to it,think I'm gonna shoot my 78 coupe with it.uffin:


You got any pics....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

lomation said:


> I like that House of Kolor, but I have to get the paint guy to see if this will work. Can you include the shipping to 97402 for $200? I talk to guy tonight and let you know...


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

Suppose to meet with shop today. I have already worked out cost with them and paid half so I want to see if I bring in the paint what they can do...


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

Found a pretty nice brown from Toyota I am going to put on it. I'll post some pics and code when it gets done. Thanks...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

lomation said:


> Found a pretty nice brown from Toyota I am going to put on it. I'll post some pics and code when it gets done. Thanks...


you talking about the new scion xb limited edition color? shits sick flops gold/green if so... was gonna spray my caprice that color but im still undecided what brown i want myself haha


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------

